# Continental Vanco 2 tyres



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi, have any of you got these tyres on your van? i'm looking at buying some for mine but i need to know if they have a double branding. at the moment i have original vanco's 225 70 15 with a 110/112 load index but after the load index on the tyre is a circle with 115 N . it will be on tyres with the same 110/112 load index .would anyone with these tyres have a look for me and tell me if the 115 N appears after the load index on the new vanco 2 tyres? all the best sean


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Our continental vanco winter 2 tyres have the double branding which we required for the GVW increase.

Paul.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

same as that paul, i upgraded my chassis to 4200kg 18 months ago and now my tyres need replacing. thanks for that, i can now order the new ones . cheers sean


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes no probs Sean, it was your posting about increasing your merc 316cdi to 4200kg that prompted me emquire.

Paul.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

We recently replaced our worn Vanco 1 tyres with Vanco 2.

VERY pleased with results - drives the same but a lot more quietly.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi westbay, have yours got the double branding as well? if you get a chance would you have a look for me, all the best sean


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Thanks for this - where did you get your tyres?*



coppo said:


> Our continental vanco winter 2 tyres have the double branding which we required for the GVW increase.
> 
> Paul.


We've been searching today for an online supplier without much success. They are out of stock.

We understand that you also need a garage to calibrate the tyres?

Any info gratefully recieved

Thanks
Susan


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Thanks for this - where did you get your tyres?*



meavy said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > Our continental vanco winter 2 tyres have the double branding which we required for the GVW increase.
> ...


Bought ours in Dec 2010 from quickfit via their online shop, you then choose which branch you want them fitted at.
Cost £430 including fitting x4 tyres.

Any help?

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Thanks for this - where did you get your tyres?*



meavy said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > Our continental vanco winter 2 tyres have the double branding which we required for the GVW increase.
> ...


You don't calibrate tyres. If you change tyres for a much bigger or smaller tyres. On some Vehicles, you can recalibrate the Speedometer.

In some instances, double branding means your speed is limited. So again, in certain circumstances, the vehicles speed may need to be limited.

TM


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

seanoo said:


> hi westbay, have yours got the double branding as well? if you get a chance would you have a look for me, all the best sean


Yep,

just looked at mine and they have the same 115N marking as in your photo.


----------

